# Mercedes Benz CLA250 Fitted with Vossen CVT's



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Mercedes-Benz did a great job bringing this sexy CLA250 to the market and MC Customs enhances that even further by adding a set of our 19" Vossen CVT's to this sharp elegant design.

Featured:

2014 Mercedes-Benz CLA250
Vossen CVT
F: 19x8.5 / R: 19x8.5

Click any photo to visit the full CLA/CVT gallery!



19" CVT's now available



Simple but Clean



CLA250 receives a sharper image



Great Work by MC Customs 

​


----------

